# The Guy from Boston - Smokers Dicrimination



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Some strong language.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> Some strong language.


Long live the guy from boston:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That guy is pissed :r


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

:rI like this guy:tu


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

This guy is a knockoff of the original! The REAL guy from Boston is now at www.theguyfromboston.net. He is 100 times better than that quack and is a REAL cigar smoker and even has his own line and work some for Two Guys Smoke Shop.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

TEAK said:


> This guy is a knockoff of the original! The REAL guy from Boston is now at www.theguyfromboston.net. He is 100 times better than that quack and is a REAL cigar smoker and even has his own line and work some for Two Guys Smoke Shop.


+1. This guy is much better than the one listed above.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> +1. This guy is much better than the one listed above.


Agree the one in the original post is a knock off compared to this guy. Nothing beats the original. :tu Bookmarks his homepage. :ss


----------

